# Hey From Toronto!



## Dr Biscuits (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello!

Wow, what a great looking forum - cool to have something specifically dedicated to the specific issues of 'virtual' writing.

I've somehow managed to graduate from film editing (not to mention the crazy world of the "rock" and the "roll") to doing music for television for a living, and so far I love it! I'm fascinated by all the possibilities of the increasingly sophisticated tools out there... incredible...

Right now I'm a Giga/Sonar user (reformed from ProTools) and having a blast figuring out stuff, learning new things every day.

Man, that was so positive, it almost sounded like resume-speak :mrgreen:


----------



## madbulk (Oct 17, 2006)

Holy mole, another Canadian. 
I'll be damned.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome here, Dr. I'm sure you'll love it here. Why... it's even the same colour scheme as your Maple Leafs! :lol:


----------



## SvK (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome,

Lotsa great people on this board 

SvK


----------



## Dr Biscuits (Oct 17, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Oct 17 said:


> Welcome here, Dr. I'm sure you'll love it here. Why... it's even the same colour scheme as your Maple Leafs! :lol:



Haha - well, blasphemous to say around here in Toronto but I'd rather have it the colours of the Canadiens! :mrgreen:


----------

